# Can we rent a house before landing



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Can we get/book a House on Rent while we have yet to land. Temporary stay looks expensive in Hotel/Motel etc. What other options are vailable if this in not possible. 
Please provide links. 
Regards.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Unless you have someone in Australia who can view the house on your behalf and deal with the paperwork, it's near impossible to secure a long term rental prior to your arrival. To be quite honest, I would advise you against trying to rent a property without first viewing it and getting a feel of the area - for one, pictures can be very deceptive and a professional photographer can make even the most rundown property look like a penthouse! Secondly, you do not want to be stuck in an area which you end up not liking or which ends up being miles out or really far from your workplace, schools, amenities, etc.

For new migrants, your choices are pretty much limited to short term/ holiday rentals, hotels or serviced apartments.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Unless you have someone in Australia who can view the house on your behalf and deal with the paperwork, it's near impossible to secure a long term rental prior to your arrival. To be quite honest, I would advise you against trying to rent a property without first viewing it and getting a feel of the area - for one, pictures can be very deceptive and a professional photographer can make even the most rundown property look like a penthouse! Secondly, you do not want to be stuck in an area which you end up not liking or which ends up being miles out or really far from your workplace, schools, amenities, etc.
> 
> For new migrants, your choices are pretty much limited to short term/ holiday rentals, hotels or serviced apartments.


Please give me some links who provide short term rentals. Other than Hotels/Motel. Apartment is preferred with weekly rents.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Do a search on the forum. There has been a number of links posted by other members in similar posts.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Please give me some links who provide short term rentals. Other than Hotels/Motel. Apartment is preferred with weekly rents.


Maz25 has advised you the best way to arrange a property on short term basis and later find your long term one as per your own requirement.BTW in which city/state you're planning to land?

Thanks.


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Maz25 has advised you the best way to arrange a property on short term basis and later find your long term one as per your own requirement.BTW in which city/state you're planning to land?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Hasan/Maz25,

I have decided to move to Sydney in the month of Feb 2013. As you indicated in this thread, which type of accomodation is cheaper. What do you suggest the best time to start searching for the accomodation while I am still in offshore? Will the landlords even respond to a person calling from a foreign country?

Sabari


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Sabariram said:


> Hi Hasan/Maz25,
> 
> I have decided to move to Sydney in the month of Feb 2013. As you indicated in this thread, which type of accomodation is cheaper. What do you suggest the best time to start searching for the accomodation while I am still in offshore? Will the landlords even respond to a person calling from a foreign country?
> 
> Sabari


It is a legal requirement here to inspect a house by the tennant or their representative before lodging rental application.As far as response by the landlord is concerned,provided they're genuine,short term will do but long term one's won't .IMHO you should arrange your short term one before landing and later look for long term lease after arrival.

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## leo83 (Oct 18, 2012)

You can try using Sydney Gumtree as some owners have put their houses directly or you might find some sharing options where I think inspection wouldn't be required. Are you coming alone or with family?


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

Gumtree is full of con artists and robbers. Not somewhere I would be handing money over to someone for a property I've not seen and may not exisit.


----------



## leo83 (Oct 18, 2012)

Shel is correct but I was lucky to find a student who rented a house and was left alone by his mates. Depends on experience but still one should be very careful using Gumtree.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

You may have more luck on gumtree with shared houses where they do not want money up front while you are not even in the country. Many people needing housemates would advertise and are more likely to understand your need to view it etc. 

But I've heard horror stories of people posting houses and apartments up. Sending pictures of the home they apparently have. Sending what appears to be a very legal tenancy agreement to be signed. Taking $$$$$$ in deposit and rent in advance only to be never seen or heard from again. The same trick done with all sorts of items on there sadly


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Here is a good link for Short term rentals.
Wotif.com: hotels, accommodation, motels, serviced apartments, B&B - Online hotel bookings with instant confirmation
Furnished Apartments & Extended Stay Accommodation - Corporate Housing Australia


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

With your determination and good luck, you can achieve what you want. I have arranged a house on rent before i landed Australia.  Thanks God.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> With your determination and good luck, you can achieve what you want. I have arranged a house on rent before i landed Australia.  Thanks God.


Is it for short term?Anyways good job.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Is it for short term?Anyways good job.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


No Hassan, its regular deal. It was for 6 Mnth or 1 yr. I opted for 6 mnths.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> No Hassan, its regular deal. It was for 6 Mnth or 1 yr. I opted for 6 mnths.


Hmm....will you mind sharing the procedure you opted for the help of future enthusiasts and what measures you've taken to mitigate the risk of being defrauded ....furthermore did somebody inspect the house on you behalf...and how you paid and finalised the lease agreement and sorted out the documentary requirements?

Thanks.

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hmm....will you mind sharing the procedure you opted for the help of future enthusiasts and what measures you've taken to mitigate the risk of being defrauded ....furthermore did somebody inspect the house on you behalf...and how you paid and finalised the lease agreement and sorted out the documentary requirements?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


Planned in advance, spent some time. Visited realestatedotcom on regular basis to have a suitable house with in my budget and be in the same zone where i intend to enrol my children. Sent them all what I have to show for my credibility and stature. Offered advance rent for 3 to 6 months. Called the office instead sending them routine mail. i.e. get noticed. Some give you good response and few ignore. Ignore the later one and concentrate on those who attend you.

The main issue is the Visit of Property, which a friend of us, Asif (JWanderer) did on my behalf.

Many thanks to EXPATFORUM for giving me such lovely friends. 

(For my Pakistani friends, ask your bank to get your CIB report from SBP. Make sure it is clean, before submitting  , ask your credit institutions to give a letter of smooth availment or settlement of facilities allowed by them. It works).


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Labeeb Ahmed said:


> Planned in advance, spent some time. Visited realestatedotcom on regular basis to have a suitable house with in my budget and be in the same zone where i intend to enrol my children. Sent them all what I have to show for my credibility and stature. Offered advance rent for 3 to 6 months. Called the office instead sending them routine mail. i.e. get noticed. Some give you good response and few ignore. Ignore the later one and concentrate on those who attend you.
> 
> The main issue is the Visit of Property, which a friend of us, Asif (JWanderer) did on my behalf.
> 
> ...


Well done....and thanks for compliments.....if any!

Sent from my HTC One X using Expat Forum


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

Its always there Hassan.


----------



## kashifqasim (Aug 19, 2009)

*rent a place*

Hi,lik all othr ppl said abt hotel / motel...i wud lik to add you search. Gmtreedotcomdotau
and search for short term rentals...some ppl gng on vacation may like to rent out their place
for couple of days ir weeks or months...also on gumtree.the add usually come frm direct owners
coz a complex point system is little difficlt to meet for some like you dng their first landing
...rents are bit high in sydney....heard melbourne is better...bt dnt knw much...best of luck


----------

